# What to do with leftover decals



## CREID (Apr 19, 2016)

First, I put this in the finishing forum because I couldn't figure out where else to put it. 
Anyway, I am sure most of you that do decals have figured out that when you print decals to print extras (just in case :bulgy-eyes. So I would like to know what you other decalers (yep that's a word) do with the leftovers. Do you toss them because they don't last long (I have no idea how long they last)? Do you save them and if you do, how do you save them? I was thinking maybe sandwich them in some parchment paper and file them. So help me out here.
Ok, so I lied about decalers being a word, shoot me! :biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 19, 2016)

CREID said:


> First, I put this in the finishing forum because I couldn't figure out where else to put it.
> Anyway, I am sure most of you that do decals have figured out that when you print decals to print extras (just in case :bulgy-eyes. So I would like to know what you other decalers (yep that's a word) do with the leftovers. Do you toss them because they don't last long (I have no idea how long they last)? Do you save them and if you do, how do you save them? I was thinking maybe sandwich them in some parchment paper and file them. So help me out here.
> Ok, so I lied about decalers being a word, shoot me! :biggrin:



Curt

Ask yourself what do YOU want to do with them????  You can only answer the ???  Do you think you will ever need them again???  Are they special???  Can you file them without getting in the way??? If so buy a little file box and store them. I throw them out. I can always make more if needed. I file the photo or place where I got the decal info on my computer but that is it. Not sure how long a decal can survive. I am guessing a very long time if not subjected to extreme hot or cold and direct sunlight. I only make a couple extra. It is not like a make an entire extra page or two. This is my opinion to this question and maybe others with more experience can help you solve this dilemma. :biggrin::biggrin: Good luck. By the way, those that make those decal blanks that you see so many of on FB probably save them and catagorize them for future sales. If you are into that then that is a different game.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 19, 2016)

I have some I put in an envelope on my dusty desk. :biggrin: Just in case I need to make another pen. YES....it HAS happened :biggrin:

They don't take up much space :biggrin:


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 19, 2016)

I keep a notebook with them stuck in between different pages throughout.  thin and out of the way. you can also write who and what they were used for originally


----------



## Rick_G (Apr 19, 2016)

I generally just put them back in the box with the rest of the decal paper.  In Canada I find decal paper to be "relatively" expensive and the few decals I do I will likely do again so no sense wasting the ones already done.


----------



## CREID (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for the comments. As Rick said (kinda ) decal paper costs money, something I don't have a lot of. So, I don't really want to toss the decals I made even if it is a slim chance I want or need to do the same decal again. Anyway, thanks for the information.


----------



## Hawkdave (Apr 19, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > First, I put this in the finishing forum because I couldn't figure out where else to put it.
> ...



Actually, it is a word in the English dictionary. It is a French word...décaler and means 'bring forward, move forward'.

So all of you people out there, put your guns away.

I have always made multiple copies of decals because I hate wasting a sheet with only one decal, so I fill it up as much as I can. I have used some of these spare decals 12 months later and they are fine to use. Bear in mind though, I spray mine with a clear finish to seal the ink so it wont smear when i soak the decal in water. maybe this has a preserving effect as against a decal straight off the printer.
I also store mine in a similar fashion to firewhatfire.


----------



## CREID (Apr 19, 2016)

Hawkdave said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > CREID said:
> ...



Well, who'd a thunk all that college paid off and I new a word I didn't know was a word. :tongue:
I agree it is a waste to print one decal from a sheet, so I try to print more than one. I am new to decaling (I hope that's a word) and I do spray a bonder on top of the decals, if I don't they would just smear. Like I said also, it may be a slim chance that I need to use them again but still there is no reason to waste them, especially since it is a cost. Thanks for letting me know you have used them 12 months later, that is good to know.


----------



## Curly (Apr 19, 2016)

I've never played with decals so bear with me. Can one cut a piece of decal  material and tape it to a regular sheet of paper and print the image, thereby saving the rest of the sheet for another time?


----------



## CREID (Apr 19, 2016)

Curly said:


> I've never played with decals so bear with me. Can one cut a piece of decal  material and tape it to a regular sheet of paper and print the image, thereby saving the rest of the sheet for another time?



Wow, I suppose that might be possible. But you would have to do a good job of aligning it with the print (doable) and you would have to make sure it stayed very flat against the paper, would be harder, the larger the decal I would think or you would get smeared printing and possibly a smear going through the printer. I would still want to have multiple copies because my first decal attempt took 5 I think tries. There is a learning curve with how much of a bonder to spray on and application can be a challenge especially for me since I have loss of feeling in some of my fingers. And also the application of CA to finish is a learning curve, I had to put more CA on than I do for a normal finish (one of my failures ).


----------



## Hawkdave (Apr 20, 2016)

CREID said:


> Hawkdave said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...



OK, you've got me there. Decaling is a new word for the dictionary. 

Dave.


----------



## larryc (Apr 20, 2016)

Always print extra decals. That way you won't need more than you actually need.
Was that a "Yogiism?"
What I mean is that if you want to make three pens with the same decal, if you print only three decals you will ruin at least one and probably two.
However if you want to make three pens with the same decal and you print six or seven decals you will not ruin any and then you will have three or four decals left over.
It's a law of nature.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Apr 20, 2016)

I print only what I need to use.

Les


----------



## Rick_G (Apr 20, 2016)

I generally print a full row of decals across the sheet then slice them off with a paper cutter.   The next time I need a decal I put the remaining sheet in the printer and print another row of them.  Eventually the decal sheet gets to short for the printer to handle and I have used tape to affix it to the top of another page to print the remaining amount.  

I use the lasertran  Waterslide Decal Paper, Image, Transfer Paper, Iron On, Decals decals and print with an inkjet printer.  I do a number of yellow ribbon decals with the support the troops logo on them and have used some that were several years old with no problems.  I do not spray anything on these as doing that would not let me turn the white background transparent.  

My last batch I found on amazon a little cheaper.


----------

